# my itb manifold is done



## cosmo50cc (Aug 12, 2005)

*my itb set up is done*

so i got it made. just have to get couplers and i am good to go. anybody got any tips on what im gonna have to change on ms

















its done and running its great









_Modified by cosmo50cc at 2:39 PM 12-31-2009_


_Modified by cosmo50cc at 3:44 PM 12-31-2009_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: my itb manifold is done (cosmo50cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cosmo50cc* »_ anybody got any tips on what im gonna have to change on ms

Going from speed density to alpha-n and retuning the whole thing is a good start.


----------



## cosmo50cc (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: my itb manifold is done (need_a_VR6)*

cool thank you


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: my itb manifold is done (cosmo50cc)*

*das sick!!!* 
i want one


----------



## cosmo50cc (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: my itb manifold is done (Sr. Karmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sr. Karmann* »_ *das sick!!!* 
i want one










thank you and it only cost me $100


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: my itb manifold is done (cosmo50cc)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

A. What throttle bodies are those?
B. What are you doing for injection, plugging the CIS holes, or plugging the TB holes?


----------



## cosmo50cc (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (ShaggysGTI)*

1st they are off a kawasaki zx636 and im running my injectors in the stock spots and threading the itb injector spot for vac or to plug


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

And fuel rail?


----------



## cosmo50cc (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (ShaggysGTI)*

i am running the bbm one i just need to figure out way to hold it in


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

That's more or less where I was going. Threaded rod maybe? It would be easier to do the injectors and fuel rail in the throttle bodies, but I assume you would have a better atomization from the ones at the head. The only thing I can think of would be like a threaded rod that has left handed threads on one side, and right handed threads on the other, as this rod spins, it pulls the fuel rail tighter.


----------



## cosmo50cc (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (ShaggysGTI)*

i was just gonna make a bracket that bolts to where the manifold bolts to the head and pushes on top of the rail but its up in the air now


----------



## MK3_Steven (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (cosmo50cc)*

ITBs +







=


----------



## cosmo50cc (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (MK3_Steven)*

that it does


----------



## cosmo50cc (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (cosmo50cc)*

ttt


----------



## cosmo50cc (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (cosmo50cc)*


----------



## MK3_Steven (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (cosmo50cc)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUj2SM7fVJI
Sorry so late for posting this up for you
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cosmo50cc (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (MK3_Steven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3_Steven* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUj2SM7fVJI
Sorry so late for posting this up for you
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


better late then never


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: my itb manifold is done (Sr. Karmann)*

Cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

